# Craftsman weed trimmer ??Clutch??



## gtojon (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok model number is 358796280 Well I have had this thing for 10 years and its been sitting for 5 years, so after replacing the fuel lines and rebuilding the carb it runs like a champ.....BUT.... for the life of me I can't remember if the spool (where the line comes out) spun when the motor is idling. I thought that when the motor was idling the spool would stop, so basicly what I need to know is. Is there a clutch type set up or is it direct drive?

Thanks for your help!! If it wasn't for this forum I would have never got the thing running in the first place! So thanks to everyone that helps here!!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

According to the sears web site,this is a direct drive trimmer with no clutch.The spool should be turning with the engine idling.


----------



## gtojon (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok thanks! Its been so long since I have used it that I completely forgot, I used other weed trimmers and they had clutches so thats probably why I got confused.

Thats crazy that it doesnt have a clutch, I thought they all did. I was just thinking that since its been sitting for so long it just locked up lol.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

gtojon said:


> Ok thanks! Its been so long since I have used it that I completely forgot, I used other weed trimmers and they had clutches so thats probably why I got confused.
> 
> Thats crazy that it doesnt have a clutch, I thought they all did. I was just thinking that since its been sitting for so long it just locked up lol.


The cheapest ones like the Weedeater Featherlites and their Craftsman clones don't have a clutch. My Craftsman 79117 and Cub Cadet CC3000 do have clutches.


----------

